# I want poreless skin!!!



## fintia (Mar 19, 2009)

ok.. I have huge pores around my cheeks so when I put blush on they are more noticeable.. I wish I could find a foundation that can help with this..

I am not interested in a primer because I tried a sample and did not like the results so.. thanks in advance


----------



## NauteeJo (Mar 19, 2009)

i found primers made my skin very oily (i also have large pores) toner temporarily tightens pores but i dont think you will find anything thats lasts longer than 1 or so hours! if you do though, let me know!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 19, 2009)

Try a foundation with silicone. They tend to fill in pores but some people break out from them.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 19, 2009)

try a primer SPECIFICALLY for making pores appear smaller.....clinique pore minimizer instant perfector is a good one.....I have virtual oil drums on my nose, and it does the trick. the up side is its fairly cheap, and if you hate it, you can return it to the clinique counter. getting a primer that will smooth them out will help your foundation go over your skin without falling into those imperfections, which magnifies them.....remember not all primers are created equal, just like foundations!!! good luck!


----------



## loveisdisco (Mar 20, 2009)

I really like dr brandt's pores no more from sephora. actually all the dr brandt stuff I have used I really like. I really dislike primers as I find they make my makeup "slip" off more? Maybe I am crazy and picky. But anyway, this one is really good and does make pores appear smaller for sure.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 20, 2009)

Milk of Magnesia. $3.xx for a huge bottle


----------



## fintia (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Milk of Magnesia. $3.xx for a huge bottle_

 
Really??????????? so what do i Do with it? LOL


----------



## fintia (Mar 20, 2009)

I like Clinique also.. I was looking into that pore minimizer it's thing.. I'm glad that someone that used it says it's good.. I might try it.. even though I'm curious about the milk of magnesia


----------



## kariii (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I like Clinique also.. I was looking into that pore minimizer it's thing.. I'm glad that someone that used it says it's good.. I might try it.. even though I'm curious about the milk of magnesia_

 

you can put it on your face for 15/20 minutes as a mask, or you can mix it with a moisturizer and just let it dry out before putting on your make up!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Really??????????? so what do i Do with it? LOL_

 
YEAH!!  What do we do with it??


----------



## Exotica (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Milk of Magnesia. $3.xx for a huge bottle_

 
interesting idea! thanks!


----------



## Exotica (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_you can put it on your face for 15/20 minutes as a mask, or you can mix it with a moisturizer and just let it dry out before putting on your make up!_

 
so it can be used under foundation/powder? hmmmm! I might give this a try


----------



## kariii (Mar 20, 2009)

if you have MUA, you can read reviews there!

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...lk_of_Magnesia


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would suggest u use an AHA/ Retinol at night. This will make ur skin exfoliate and overtime ur pores will get smaller.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply. Here's what I do with the MoM:

This is for a skin primer:

Most dilute it so they don't get white streaks. However, I don't dilute it, I just apply it with a soggy cotton pad. If I get white streaks, I don't care, because I'm putting my regular makeup primer over it, so the streaks go away.

As a mask, just apply it to your face and let it dry, then rinse off. Again, when I did it as a mask, I let it dry and then just applied a light moisturizer over it. 

I'm telling you, I was in shock at how well it kept the oilies away. I wish I had taken a picture of how my foundation looked at the end of the night both before and after I used it. The difference was amazing to me...and it actually did minimize my pores. A LOT, especially on my nose.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 20, 2009)

DERMAdoctor Picture Porefect Pore Minimizing Solution | DERMAdoctor

This stuff is the bee's knee's and yes you really do see and improvement after only 15 minutes. I love this stuff and I wonder how I ever managed without it.


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in awed amazement..Thanks!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Sorry for the late reply. Here's what I do with the MoM:

This is for a skin primer:

Most dilute it so they don't get white streaks. However, I don't dilute it, I just apply it with a soggy cotton pad. If I get white streaks, I don't care, because I'm putting my regular makeup primer over it, so the streaks go away.

As a mask, just apply it to your face and let it dry, then rinse off. Again, when I did it as a mask, I let it dry and then just applied a light moisturizer over it. 

I'm telling you, I was in shock at how well it kept the oilies away. I wish I had taken a picture of how my foundation looked at the end of the night both before and after I used it. The difference was amazing to me...and it actually did minimize my pores. A LOT, especially on my nose._


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_I would suggest u use an AHA/ Retinol at night. This will make ur skin exfoliate and overtime ur pores will get smaller._

 
Can you suggest a good product? There's so much crap to choose from, I have no idea where to start!


----------



## FrecklesG (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Sorry for the late reply. Here's what I do with the MoM:

This is for a skin primer:

Most dilute it so they don't get white streaks. However, I don't dilute it, I just apply it with a soggy cotton pad. If I get white streaks, I don't care, because I'm putting my regular makeup primer over it, so the streaks go away.

As a mask, just apply it to your face and let it dry, then rinse off. Again, when I did it as a mask, I let it dry and then just applied a light moisturizer over it. 

I'm telling you, I was in shock at how well it kept the oilies away. I wish I had taken a picture of how my foundation looked at the end of the night both before and after I used it. The difference was amazing to me...and it actually did minimize my pores. A LOT, especially on my nose._

 

Hey I was just wondering if this was the same Milk of Magnesia that comes in a blue bottle that you have for indegestion? I'm from the UK so not sure whether you have different products over the pond


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I like Clinique also.. I was looking into that pore minimizer it's thing.. I'm glad that someone that used it says it's good.. I might try it.. even though I'm curious about the milk of magnesia_

 
I love the Clinique Pore Minimizer as well.  I just use it where my pores look largest and it does a great job.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 6, 2009)

I think using a pore refining toner like Neutrogena's or Biore's helps the most. Use it right after ur shower while ur pores are wide open from all the steamy heat, it will soak right into them and will shrink/clear them out the best. Also exfoliate everytime u wash ur face. I use's MACs select sheer loose powder and I find it hides mine perfectly.


----------



## fintia (Apr 6, 2009)

UPDATE!!!! I went this weekend to Clinique and bought the Pore instant  minimizer.. not the actual treatment though.. and I am really impressed!!! Using this along with their blended face loose powder on top of their Even better foundation I am in love!!!! I've been using the products for 2 days, no break outs, Clinique never does on me but I am still on trial with them... but over all I think I  may have found my HG foundation and miracle products!!!

My latest FOTD I am using all of that ;-) HTH


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 7, 2009)

if you are after a long term thing for pores, you should try estee lauders idealist pore minimising serum. it is amazing!!!!!! i swear by it, it gets all the gunk out of your skin, and it shrinks down pores like no tomorrow. and it makes your skin sooooo soft


----------



## fintia (Apr 7, 2009)

good to know!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 7, 2009)

Ill be trying this milk of magnesia


----------

